# Sushi book recommendation from an ex-Sushi Chef



## Eamon Burke (May 14, 2011)

There's clearly a lot of interest in Sushi here, because sushi chefs have, and make great use of, badass cutlery!

I just feel sometimes like suggesting people read this book(I'm looking at you, Oivind), so I figured I'd share with everyone.

It's called Zen of Fish by Trevor Corson.

It's an easy read, very casual documentary style, but EXTREMELY informative, on the nature, variety, customs, history and some science of Sushi and Sashimi. It's also a pretty dang accurate look into the lives of working Sushi Chefs(which is very tradition based, but still lots of :theline!

Check it out!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation, Eamon. I just downloaded it to my Kindle.

Rick


----------



## echerub (May 14, 2011)

It's a very cool read. Quite informative while being entertaining.


----------



## Customfan (May 14, 2011)

Thank you! I love sushi, I'm going to look it up!


----------



## Miles (May 21, 2011)

It's a very good read. Well worth the time.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 21, 2011)

I have a question, perhaps you guys know the answer. I have never made sushi, but every once in a while like to eat it, if I go to the grocery store what kind of fish should I look for, is there such a thing as sushi grade? I have searched online but haven't come up with a good enough answer for myself. There are a few internet houses I can order from but I was wondering about local fish. Does the book cover this stuff? If so I'll go get it.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 21, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> I have a question, perhaps you guys know the answer. I have never made sushi, but every once in a while like to eat it, if I go to the grocery store what kind of fish should I look for, is there such a thing as sushi grade? I have searched online but haven't come up with a good enough answer for myself. There are a few internet houses I can order from but I was wondering about local fish. Does the book cover this stuff? If so I'll go get it.



Check out this link for more information regarding your question. http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?1088-Bacteria-on-Raw-fish-for-sushi


----------

